# Anek Hai Phir Ek Hai



## AmbarDhara (Jan 16, 2008)

*Anek Hai Phir Ek Hai​*_He is many, yet He is One

​_What makes the Guru’s is not their facial features or body made of flesh and blood that is time bound,  it is the the Shabad that they
speak. They are one with God. They are God. 'Brahmgyani aap parmesar' and'Brahmgyani ka nahi binaas'. All Gurus spoke and recorded the same Shabad. Again Shabad is God, It is Dhur Ki Bani. Again the fact is true for Dhur Ki Bani; Anek Hai Phir Ek Hai. All Gurus IS the same light.
Be it Guru Nanak Dev Ji.
::::::::::::::
Be it SGGS Ji.




Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar​


----------

